# L'Arsenal pronta pagare la clausola per Diego Costa



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2014)

L'Arsenal è pronta a pagare la clausola di 38 milioni di euro per portare Diego Costa a Londra a Gennaio.
Sul giocatore c'è anche il Chelsea. Entrambe le squadre hanno grossi problemi in attacco e, secondo il Daily Mail, faranno di tutto per prendere l'attaccante.
Per il Milan sarebbe una botta di sedere clamorosa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2014)

All'Arsenal serve a tutti i costi un Bomber e Diego Costa va benissimo...e va benissimo anche a noi


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2014)

Tranquilli che non si muove a gennaio.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Gennaio 2014)

Non penso che vada via a gennaio, lo cederanno a giugno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Sono primi in classifica ma secondo me hanno bisogno di tanta gente, almeno un mediano, un esterno sinistro e un centravanti.


----------



## Ale (3 Gennaio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal è pronta a pagare la clausola di 38 milioni di euro per portare Diego Costa a Londra a Gennaio.
> Sul giocatore c'è anche il Chelsea. Entrambe le squadre hanno grossi problemi in attacco e, secondo il Daily Mail, faranno di tutto per prendere l'attaccante.
> Per il Milan sarebbe una botta di sedere clamorosa


se l'arsenal paga la clausola, la volonta dell'atletico di cedere o no a gennaio non conta nulla. Sapete a quanto ammonta? di solito mettono crifre pazze..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> se l'arsenal paga la clausola, la volonta dell'atletico di cedere o no a gennaio non conta nulla. Sapete a quanto ammonta? di solito mettono crifre pazze..



38-40 mi pare


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono primi in classifica ma secondo me hanno bisogno di tanta gente, almeno un mediano, un esterno sinistro e un centravanti.



Basta un solo mediano 
Il console  

Comunque Wenger non vuole gente coi piedi quadrati in mezzo al campo, infatti giocano sempre con Arteta, Ramsey e/o Wilshere, l'unico incontrista è Flamini.

Diego Costa a gennaio non si muove, poi l'Arsenal prenderà Morata


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> se l'arsenal paga la clausola, la volonta dell'atletico di cedere o no a gennaio non conta nulla. Sapete a quanto ammonta? di solito mettono crifre pazze..



Concordo e non credo che il calciatore rifiuti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Basta un solo mediano
> Il console
> 
> Comunque Wenger non vuole gente coi piedi quadrati in mezzo al campo, infatti giocano sempre con Arteta, Ramsey e/o Wilshere, l'unico incontrista è Flamini.
> ...


Uno al posto di Arteta e un altro al posto di Cazorla che per me son mezzi giocatori e poi uno al posto di Giroud.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2014)

dai pagatela in tempo


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Uno al posto di Arteta e un altro al posto di Cazorla che per me son mezzi giocatori e poi uno al posto di Giroud.



Cazorla mezzo giocatore?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cazorla mezzo giocatore?


Ovvio. Io penso ad un Arsenal che qualora vincesse la Premier alzerebbe la testa per andare a puntare anche l'Europa e per me ai vertici del calcio europeo con Cazorla non vai da nessuna parte, con Ozil o Wilshere sì invece...


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovvio. Io penso ad un Arsenal che qualora vincesse la Premier alzerebbe la testa per andare a puntare anche l'Europa e per me ai vertici del calcio europeo con Cazorla non vai da nessuna parte, con Ozil o Wilshere sì invece...



Intanto Cazorla è una riserva che in una grande squadra ci sta alla grande, chiaramente hanno dei buchi nella rosa ma il centrocampo con gli esterni è l'unico reparto a posto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Intanto Cazorla è una riserva che in una grande squadra ci sta alla grande, chiaramente hanno dei buchi nella rosa ma il centrocampo con gli esterni è l'unico reparto a posto.


Beh ovvio, per dire, da noi sarebbe titolare, ma immaginando un Arsenal all'assalto della Champions, tra Bayern, Barça e Real ci vorrebbe qualcosa in più di Santi o di Mikel. Wilshere, Ozil e Ramsey ad esempio mi piacciono tantissimi, per me sono tre giocatori top, i colleghi invece mi dispiacciono.


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo e non credo che il calciatore rifiuti.



A gennaio credo proprio di si, non vedo perchè Diego Costa nell'anno del mondiale debba privarsi del palcoscenico della champions league conquistata. 

Se trovano un accordo sarà per la prossima estate dai...


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Cazorla mezzo giocatore?



anche secondo me è un mezzo giocatore, giocatore da squadra media non da club con ambizioni importanti


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A gennaio credo proprio di si, non vedo perchè Diego Costa nell'anno del mondiale debba privarsi del palcoscenico della champions league conquistata.
> 
> Se trovano un accordo sarà per la prossima estate dai...



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Andrebbe nell'Arsenal a fare il titolare eh ... non è di certo un problema di palcoscenico se per 6 mesi non può fare la Champions
Inoltre Giroud e Bendtner si sono infortunati, non può giocare un mese e mezzo senza centravanti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh ovvio, per dire, da noi sarebbe titolare, ma immaginando un Arsenal all'assalto della Champions, tra Bayern, Barça e Real ci vorrebbe qualcosa in più di Santi o di Mikel. Wilshere, Ozil e Ramsey ad esempio mi piacciono tantissimi, per me sono tre giocatori top, i colleghi invece mi dispiacciono.



vabbè ma non puoi avere tutti top...quei 3 più Cazorla vanno benissimo a centrocampo
devono prendere qualcuno dietro e soprattutto un vero Bomber


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2014)

Diego Costa sta facendo una stagione pazzesca, primo in Liga, Ottavi di Champions e Capocannoniere in Liga...all'Arsenal non giocherebbe la Champions...credo che fino a giugno rimane a Madrid poi cambia sicuramente aria anche se per me questo è tipo Toni...3 ottime stagioni e basta


----------



## Sesfips (3 Gennaio 2014)

Conoscendo Simeone, si dimetterebbe se Diego Costa venisse ceduto. 
Il loro giocatore più forte venduto a gennaio sarebbe un colpo durissimo per le ambizioni Liga/Champions.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Gennaio 2014)

*Notizia di pochi secondi fa, secondo Marca l'Arsenal ha attivato la clausola di rescissione offrendo 32M di sterline.*


----------



## Milo (3 Gennaio 2014)

per me rimane per finire l'avventura in Champions con l'atletico (se non è in rotta non ha problemi ad aspettare giugno e giocando nel frattempo la Champions e la vetta della liga), nel frattempo il club si parerà il sedere nell'eventuale cessione a giugno


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> Andrebbe nell'Arsenal a fare il titolare eh ... non è di certo un problema di palcoscenico se per 6 mesi non può fare la Champions
> Inoltre Giroud e Bendtner si sono infortunati, non può giocare un mese e mezzo senza centravanti



Vabbè ma se continua cosi (e lo farà) in estate in una grande squadra ci va comunque eh! Non sono sei mesi che gli cambiano in positivo la vita, anzi resto convinto che in tutti i sensi per lui sia meglio cambiare squadra eventualmente ad inizio stagione.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Notizia di pochi secondi fa, secondo Marca l'Arsenal ha attivato la clausola di rescissione offrendo 32M di sterline.*



Per noi andrebbe benone la situazione eh, anche se sicuramente rimangono per organizzazione una squadra assai tosta anche senza il loro bomber!


----------



## Djici (4 Gennaio 2014)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Conoscendo Simeone, si dimetterebbe se Diego Costa venisse ceduto.
> Il loro giocatore più forte venduto a gennaio sarebbe un colpo durissimo per le ambizioni Liga/Champions.



sarebbe ridicolo dimettersi perche non e il club che lo vende.
se l'arsenal offre quanto scritto nella clausola di rescissione il club e l'allenatore non ci possono fare nulla.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Gennaio 2014)

Non va da nessuna parte a gennaio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Gennaio 2014)

Aime a gennaio non parte.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Gennaio 2014)

Se pagano la clausola e lui si accorda, DEVE partire

Questa non cambia le carte in tavola, ci batterebbero comunque


----------



## Milo (5 Gennaio 2014)

*d.s. atletico: diego costa a gennaio non parte*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2014)

non ne vale manco la pena a gennaio, ma noi mica possiamo avere paura dell'Atletico e di Costa dai


----------



## andre (5 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non ne vale manco la pena a gennaio, ma noi mica possiamo avere paura dell'Atletico e di Costa dai



Noi non dobbiamo avere paura di Costa e dell'Atletico? Noi dobbiamo avere paura pure del Torino


----------



## Hammer (5 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non ne vale manco la pena a gennaio, ma noi mica possiamo avere paura dell'Atletico e di Costa dai



Forse qualche anno fa, quando non eravamo inferiori a nessuno, ma ora dobbiamo avere paura anche di Atalanta e Sassuolo


----------



## Milo (5 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Noi non dobbiamo avere paura di Costa e dell'Atletico? Noi dobbiamo avere paura pure del Torino



c'abbiamo perso col torino!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Noi non dobbiamo avere paura di Costa e dell'Atletico? Noi dobbiamo avere paura pure del Torino



eddai pensa se prendevamo il Bayern...c'è andata pure bene


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Forse qualche anno fa, quando non eravamo inferiori a nessuno, ma ora dobbiamo avere paura anche di Atalanta e Sassuolo



ripeto che c'è andata bene quindi dobbiamo passare e basta


----------



## Aragorn (5 Gennaio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *d.s. atletico: diego costa a gennaio non parte*



Non capisco come possa fare simili affermazioni dato che quando ci sono in gioco le clausole rescissorie le società sono automaticamente tagliate fuori da ogni decisione.

Comunque cambierebbe poco, ci sbattono fuori comunque.


----------



## Milo (5 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non capisco come possa fare simili affermazioni dato che quando ci sono in gioco le clausole rescissorie le società sono automaticamente tagliate fuori da ogni decisione.
> 
> Comunque cambierebbe poco, ci sbattono fuori comunque.



evidentemente hanno accordi col giocatore, se un giocatore è serio e mantiene la parola data, non ha motivo di lasciare il club a metà nonostante siano primi in liga e sono alle fase finali di Champions. Io starei proprio attento a dove và a finire l'atletico a fine anno, potrebbero rimanere anche così...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ripeto che c'è andata bene quindi dobbiamo passare e basta


Passare e basta? Tutt'al più ce la dobbiamo giocare.


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non capisco come possa fare simili affermazioni dato che quando ci sono in gioco le clausole rescissorie le società sono automaticamente tagliate fuori da ogni decisione.
> 
> Comunque cambierebbe poco, ci sbattono fuori comunque.



Fa simili affermazioni perchè è chiaro che lui le cose le sa, avrà parlato con il ragazzo e tutto quanto. Ovvio ci sia una clausola rescissoria, altrettanto vera che il ragazzo non si vuole muovere prima di giugno, vuole finire quel che ha iniziato. Non è che se la stia passando male ne come risultati personali ne di squadra a Madrid eh.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Passare e basta? Tutt'al più ce la dobbiamo giocare.



si certo
cmq secondo me l'Uefa ci forse ci darà una mano (anzi secondo me già ce la data) perchè un Bayern-Milan porta moooolti più soldi di un Bayern-Atletico


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si certo
> cmq secondo me l'Uefa ci forse ci darà una mano (anzi secondo me già ce la data) perchè un Bayern-Milan porta moooolti più soldi di un Bayern-Atletico



Mah insomma. Siamo usciti con il Tottenham, che vale molto meno dell'Atletico. Dipende dalle squadre, dai. Seppur sono d'accordo nel fatto che i sorteggi non sono mai casuali (soprattutto per i gironi).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah insomma. Siamo usciti con il Tottenham, che vale molto meno dell'Atletico. Dipende dalle squadre, dai. Seppur sono d'accordo nel fatto che i sorteggi non sono mai casuali (soprattutto per i gironi).



Si, ma eravamo in una situazione diversa...certo la squadra era forte, ma volevamo soltanto lo Scudetto quell'anno


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si, ma eravamo in una situazione diversa...certo la squadra era forte, ma volevamo soltanto lo Scudetto quell'anno



Però se fosse come sostieni tu (e non dico che abbia completamente torto eh) ci avrebbero fatto un pò passare, alla fine bastava un gol. Ma a prescindere da questo era per dire che non credo ci aiuteranno, o cose simili. Se dovessimo passare sarebbe merito nostro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però se fosse come sostieni tu (e non dico che abbia completamente torto eh) ci avrebbero fatto un pò passare, alla fine bastava un gol. Ma a prescindere da questo era per dire che non credo ci aiuteranno, o cose simili. Se dovessimo passare sarebbe merito nostro



c'è anche da dire che in quelle partite siamo stati anche tanto sfortunati...ricordo ancora le parate del pelato e l'errore di Binho a 1 metro dalla porta...infatti non ci credo tanto nemmeno io in un aiutino (e manco li voglio) però visto che all'Uefa pensano solo ai soldi...


----------



## Aragorn (5 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fa simili affermazioni perchè è chiaro che lui le cose le sa, avrà parlato con il ragazzo e tutto quanto. Ovvio ci sia una clausola rescissoria, altrettanto vera che il ragazzo non si vuole muovere prima di giugno, vuole finire quel che ha iniziato. Non è che se la stia passando male ne come risultati personali ne di squadra a Madrid eh.



Non è detto sappia chissà cosa, anche i dirigenti di Fiorentina e CSKA hanno passato tutta l'estate a dire che Ljiajc ed Honda volevano rinnovare e invece ... Comunque resto dell'idea che se Arsenal o Chelsea dovessero veramente pagare la clausola il ragazzo accetterà il trasferimento già adesso.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ripeto che c'è andata bene quindi dobbiamo passare e basta



E infatti il Milan passerà.  L’Atletico può giocarsi concretamente la Liga, e lo fa con una rosa di titolari di 12-13 giocatori, probabilmente la più corta in Europa tra le squadre che hanno il doppio impegno, difficile reggere nel lungo periodo. Mentre il Milan non avendo più nulla da chiedere al campionato, punterà tutto su quella partita, potendo permettersi anche un po’ di turnover.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> E infatti il Milan passerà.  L’Atletico può giocarsi concretamente la Liga, e lo fa con una rosa di titolari di 12-13 giocatori, probabilmente la più corta in Europa tra le squadre che hanno il doppio impegno, difficile reggere nel lungo periodo. Mentre il Milan non avendo più nulla da chiedere al campionato, punterà tutto su quella partita, potendo permettersi anche un po’ di turnover.



eh speriamo...infatti a loro che gli frega di andare avanti in Champions? Tanto o vanno fuori contro di noi o ai quarti...meglio che si concentrano sulla Liga


----------



## andre (6 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> eh speriamo...infatti a loro che gli frega di andare avanti in Champions? Tanto o vanno fuori contro di noi o ai quarti...meglio che si concentrano sulla Liga



Anche noi o andiamo fuori con l'Atletico o ai quarti, cosa c'entra?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Anche noi o andiamo fuori con l'Atletico o ai quarti, cosa c'entra?



su di noi non ne sarei così sicuro...cmq centra perchè loro a differenza nostra sono primi in Liga e possono vincerla...mentre noi come dice Penny non abbiamo niente da perdere


----------



## Gas (6 Gennaio 2014)

Se io fossi Diego Costa non partirei, sta facendo la storia a Madrid, ancora sei mesi ed è un mito.


----------

